# [eclipse] menus grisés

## Carlino

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Eclipse Helios à partir de l'archive disponible sur le site (http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/?osType=linux, Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers).

ça marche pas mal, sauf que, curieusement, il y a des item de menus qui restent grisés. J'ai googlelisé le problème, et pas grand chose en ressort sinon quelque chose de similaire avec Ubuntu (http://www.respawner.fr/blog/index.php?post/2009/11/10/Eclipse%2C-ses-boutons-et-Ubuntu-9.10, et une solution consistant à export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1. ça ne marche pas dans mon cas.

Bien sûr, j'ai d'abord installé Eclipse Gallileo depuis portage, et là le problème ne se manifeste pas (d'autres par contre, au niveau de l'updater), mais je voudrais bien disposer d'Helios.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

quels menus sont grisés ?

----------

## Carlino

Je n'ai pas l'IDE sous les yeux, (je suis au boulot), mais de ce dont je me souviens, l'item "quitter", les items concernant les vues, certains item non grisés ne répondent pas quand on clique dessus comme menu Fenêtre->Afficher la vue->Autre... je vérifie dès ce soir à la maison.

----------

## k-root

use flage , jvm .. a te lire je ne pense pas que tu ais trafique ton eclipse.ini, donc 99,9999% de chance que ce ne soit pas un problem eclipse ou de code java, mais un problem gentoo ricers related .. 

verifie tes use flag (gtk2) et ton xorg , install une vraie jvm (ibm ou oracle) et reste .

 *Carlino wrote:*   

> mais je voudrais bien disposer d'Helios.

 

ou pas ... la  M4 d'indigo est parfaite et reste totalement compatible avec les plugins d'helios 

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.7M4-201012081300/index.php

----------

## Carlino

En fait, je me rends compte que c'est au moment de la "francisation" d' Eclipse que le problème se manifeste. Eclipse, out of the box,en anglais, tous les items des menus sont disponibles. C'est le fait de récupérer les plug-i français, à partir de http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.8.0/helios, qui fait que le problème décrit se manifeste, que ce soit avec Helios ou Galileo. 

Je n'ai effectivement pas bricolé de eclipse.ini, et de toute façon, pas de considération de use flag, puisque je ne compile pas les sources eclipse de Portage, mais que je déploie directement depuis le paquet fourni chez Eclipse.org

----------

